# By golly. I think I have it!



## miltcharlie (Sep 11, 2007)

After 5 days and umpteen hours of trying to understand the 1124p. I have finally gotten it. At one point I was giong to take it back to (Guitar Center) because I was feeling that good sound was'nt worth all this hassel.

I am replacing my older 15 y/o Kenwood graphic EQ. Feeling that since I have better equiptment I wanted more control over the bands.

Now that I have read pretty much all of the threads and seen alot of graphs. I wondered at one point. How are they getting this? Are these people more analogous then I when it comes to hi-fi. I can say now with a resounding.
NO! 

I am using the house curve placed by and suggested by Ayreonaut.
Now the system on the low end is as smooth as a babies bottom.
Creating my own curve is kind of out of my realm at the moment. 
So thank you Ayreonaut.
His plot gave only 4 corrections: @ 125-2,125,160-8,125-5.

I'm running a 2.1 system with L/R outputs from amp-sub. No LFE.
Phase @ 180. Sub XO @63 w/ mains @ 48h-20k.

Will post pics, graphs and equiptment details in the next following days. Peace!!


----------



## miltcharlie (Sep 11, 2007)

Never mind!

I took that machine back.
To enjoy the music. I beleive your system must be flawless, simple and set to forget.
Swapping between too many settings is not what it is all about.
A system must have a way of not interferring whith the enjoyment of the program being played. Having one plot for movies and another for music and another for who knows what. Is not my idea of fun.
I'm not trying to put anyone down for being into their systems but, there are better ways.

SO after I took it back I knew that I still wanted an EQ. My other EQ has only 7 bands. (Dedicated to my bedroom system)
I still wanted more bands of control.
In Portland we have a swap shop called Stuff. They sell new and used stuff. Forego the name.

Anyways. I went to them after Guitar Center and they had a graphic EQ (used but in fine shape) on the shelf. A BSR EQ 14/14XR.
14 bands-Spectrum ana display W/ RTA-5 man presets-Mic input and a remote.

Fine tunning (REQ) took about 4-5hrs. Using the mic from my Alpine/Audyssey PXE-H650 
Using 1 preset for music and movies.
And a 2nd preset with a 1 step increase @ 90hz incase I would need more for a movie. Likely never to be used bacause the remote will not be close at hand.

So in closing. There is a better way.


----------



## miltcharlie (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I'm talking to myself. Peace!


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok, so you ditched a very good eq for an inferior one? Because the one you had had several presets, just like the new one you got. But you won't touch the presets of the new one, because it had a remote so it's easier than the old one where you switched all the time, because you didn't want to? Makes sense... :clap:

I'm happy you're happy. :whistling:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

miltcharlie said:


> I think I'm talking to myself. Peace!


:scratch: uh... I think we were waiting on the graphs.

I have an 1124p in my system and it was simple... I set it and forget it, unless I change my subs. I never swap between settings. I use the same preset for movies and music and it has never interfered with me enjoying my system.

Does that mic you are using have correction values provided for use with other equipment other than what it came with? 

That graphic EQ is probably introducing a lot more into your system than the 1124p would have.

So... do you have some response graphs of your latest revelation?


----------

